# Help ID my Ferguson!



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

Just got it and I'm looking for tires, a manual and working to restore it completely.

Thanks for your assistance! It may be a TO 30 or a TO 20.









[/IMG] .









[/IMG] .









[/IMG] .


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ummmm......TO30? Which block does it have in it the Z120 or the Z129?

-Leon


----------



## Topkick1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I found it. It's a TO 20 built in 1949.

Ordering new tires next month and start the restoration process!

Should be fun.


----------

